# Interesting new ammo



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Check this out 



,

1895gunner


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thank you gunner, I needed that. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty darn cool. But why doesn't the image rotate as the bullet spins?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Pretty darn cool. But why doesn't the image rotate as the bullet spins?


It's gotta be the mini-gyro gimbal between the bullet & the camera, dontcha think?

1895gunner


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Neat idea, $10.00 a pop, I don't know, I could see some usefulness for it , surly not for a day at the range, sighting in maybe, have a spotting scope for that, I might by a box , but only for special occasions......


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Pretty darn cool. But why doesn't the image rotate as the bullet spins?


- The easiest solution would be to have the software de-spin the image.

.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tomorrow is April 1st....right?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

But, does it have wi-fi? What if I've used all my data for the month?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The technology has got way too kinky.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Tomorrow is April 1st....right?


Shhh.... let people enjoy things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent @1895gunner



1895gunner said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

